# Please help ID tresspassers



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> You all should be VERY careful about who you refer to as a "perp" or a dirtbag" or a "thief". A grainy photo of two guys walking through the woods does not a criminal make. If they were thieves, why didn't they take THIS cam? Eye level and only 5 feet away? So what it was chained. Every treestand and cam is locked or cabled in some way.
> I happen to know a little more about this story. The cam in question is on State land. The men in the pic broke no laws.


The OP stated in post #9 these guys did try to get this camera. He also stated they got numerous pics of them. Is the OP wrong? 

I too got the impression it was on private land.


----------



## geobum (Dec 19, 2010)

PalookaJoe said:


> You all should be VERY careful about who you refer to as a "perp" or a dirtbag" or a "thief". A grainy photo of two guys walking through the woods does not a criminal make. If they were thieves, why didn't they take THIS cam? Eye level and only 5 feet away? So what it was chained. Every treestand and cam is locked or cabled in some way.
> I happen to know a little more about this story. The cam in question is on State land. The men in the pic broke no laws.


so were you the guy in front or in back?
:lol:


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

The title of this thread is "Please help ID tresspassers". I don't think it is possible to trespass on state land, so it must be private.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

LuckyBucks said:


> The title of this thread is "Please help ID tresspassers". I don't think it is possible to trespass on state land, so it must be private.


Good point! 

Makes one wonder if the OP wrong or is PalookaJoe wrong.


----------



## HCTE#86 (Nov 16, 2010)

geobum said:


> so were you the guy in front or in back?
> 
> :lol:



Ding ding ding...


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Wheres the OP? He's gotta chime in! Tick tock tick tock


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

7mmsendero said:


> In the hood I think the term is something like "stuff just got real up in here"


Haha!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> You all should be VERY careful about who you refer to as a "perp" or a dirtbag" or a "thief". A grainy photo of two guys walking through the woods does not a criminal make. If they were thieves, why didn't they take THIS cam? Eye level and only 5 feet away? So what it was chained. Every treestand and cam is locked or cabled in some way.
> I happen to know a little more about this story. The cam in question is on State land. The men in the pic broke no laws.


You have your facts wrong. This is on private land and they attempted to steal this cam but it was locked down and they didn't have their bolt cutters.... therefore they did break the law...several actually...and I can call them thieves... that's what they are.. if you happen to know more about the story put your money where your mouth is... or are you just a pot stirrer... because honestly .. you just drew some attention towards yourself...


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> You all should be VERY careful about who you refer to as a "perp" or a dirtbag" or a "thief". A grainy photo of two guys walking through the woods does not a criminal make. If they were thieves, why didn't they take THIS cam? Eye level and only 5 feet away? So what it was chained. Every treestand and cam is locked or cabled in some way.
> I happen to know a little more about this story. The cam in question is on State land. The men in the pic broke no laws.


If you wanted to get me fired up.. you succeeded... There isn't state land within 20 miles of this location... And these two are violators Just so happens that my hunting partner who had his two stands stolen is a local chief of police who has followed the letter of the law his whole career. And as much as i want to say ...screw it and seek vengeance .. he has encouraged me to do this the right way... hence my original post.. If you know something, be a man and pm me with some details and we can go from there. Be advised.. there are a lot of resources working on this and they will be caught... 
Listen... I did the original post because as a hunter, i feel like i belong to a brotherhood and I feel that we need to look out for each other. These two guys make US all look bad...


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

bmoffit said:


> If you wanted to get me fired up.. you succeeded... There isn't state land within 20 miles of this location... And these two are violators Just so happens that my hunting partner who had his two stands stolen is a local chief of police who has followed the letter of the law his whole career. And as much as i want to say ...screw it and seek vengeance .. he has encouraged me to do this the right way... hence my original post.. If you know something, be a man and pm me with some details and we can go from there. Be advised.. there are a lot of resources working on this and they will be caught...
> Listen... I did the original post because as a hunter, i feel like i belong to a brotherhood and I feel that we need to look out for each other. These two guys make US all look bad...


I'm with ya buddy! Keep up the fight and don't give up until it's all over!


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

No stateland in genesee county lol.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

He has no gloves on take it to local police they maybe able to take prints and run them against data. They may be home invasion or repeat thieves in that area


----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

PalookaJoe said:


> You all should be VERY careful about who you refer to as a "perp" or a dirtbag" or a "thief". A grainy photo of two guys walking through the woods does not a criminal make. If they were thieves, why didn't they take THIS cam? Eye level and only 5 feet away? So what it was chained. Every treestand and cam is locked or cabled in some way.
> I happen to know a little more about this story. The cam in question is on State land. The men in the pic broke no laws.


Troll on, Trolly McTrollson.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

TVCJohn said:


> Good point!
> 
> Makes one wonder if the OP wrong or is PalookaJoe wrong.


 
Well TVC, there is only one "man" that can help get to te bottom of this, and he has seemed to disappear after his taunt. 

Hey Balooka, inquiring minds want to know.

If Balooka is so sure that this is on state land, maybe he should grab today's Flint Journal and get a picture of it in front of this camera on state land.

Anybody really believe him at this point?


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Put them in a cage with a lion that hasnt eaten in a week.

Think I'm kidding?


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I just wanted to be clear with bazooka Joe that I always saw a man being chased by two juvenile Sasquatches wearing hats. Please don't sue me.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

Was there a blind or stand at the location of these pics OP? If so, were they stolen?


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

motdean said:


> Well TVC, there is only one "man" that can help get to te bottom of this, and he has seemed to disappear after his taunt.
> 
> Hey Balooka, inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> ...


Nope and he went away as fast as he came on. 

As you well know there is NO state land in this entire area. Though I have ran into a few guys during gun season claiming they "thought they were on state"...


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

geobum said:


> so were you the guy in front or in back?
> :lol:




Thats great lol


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

In for the conclusion!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

motdean said:


> Well TVC, there is only one "man" that can help get to te bottom of this, and he has seemed to disappear after his taunt.
> 
> Hey Balooka, inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> ...


Two issues in my useless, speculative opinion...

As to the question of public or private land the land owner, the OP can confirm that.

Did the suspects try to steal the cam?.....the camera owner or the suspects can confirm that.

I suspect PJ knows the two suspects or knows someone who knows the two suspects. I do not think PJ is one of the two suspects in the pictures. He would not have come on a public forum if he was one of the two who allegedly tried to steal the camera and/or possibly trespassed. I suspect the story is along the lines that PJ knows one of the two suspects or an acquaintance of the two suspects and was lied to. The suspects may have been trying to cover their tracks with a lie to PJ who in return posted on here sticking up for them. 

If the land owner or OP confirm 100% that the property the cam was placed on is private that will address a trespass charge either way. That leaves the question of theft or attempted theft. It would be in PJ's best interest to clear the record about the two suspects or what he knows. I suspect someone on here already knows who PJ is and the IP from where he made his post and is in the process of tracking him down. 

What is bad for PJ is if one of the two suspects is caught first and implicates PJ in some wrong doing. It is better to be the first person to come clean. As I have been told by someone in the biz....the prosecutors often will make deals with the first person to come clean and not the second or third person.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

motdean said:


> I am calling BS. Why are you confident it was state land?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not agreeing or disagreeing with any of the stuff but I'm not sure how familiar you are with the justice system. People get wrongly convicted all the time, the system is completely f'ed. So no I would never go do what you suggested him to do, anything can happen and before you know it your getting blamed for something you didn't do 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

It may be the only way to make 'em pay / put a stop to it.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I hope you catch these guys


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Well.. apparently cats got PJ's tongue.... PM was sent to him yesterday asking for a little help and i have yet to receive a reply... But that's ok..it wouldn't be any fun if all the bad guys just rolled over and gave up easy... it's just a little more work... sooner or later these pictures are going to be shown to someone who knows them...


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Any updates???


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounded for a while like you were getting close to a positive I.D. on these "scumbags" and "thieves". Yearning for an update.... Or have you found out what I felt all along... the pictured "perps" were guilty of nothing at all.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

geobum said:


> so were you the guy in front or in back?
> :lol:


Ya Palookajoe is a troll. Just look at his previous post in previous years! 

Hopefully the mods see this and get rid of him


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

PalookaJoe said:


> Sounded for a while like you were getting close to a positive I.D. on these "scumbags" and "thieves". Yearning for an update.... Or have you found out what I felt all along... the pictured "perps" were guilty of nothing at all.


We all have been to busy trying to unravel this doozey that you left this thread with.




PalookaJoe said:


> I happen to know a little more about this story. The cam in question is on State land. The men in the pic broke no laws.


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just a FYI PalookaJoe is a troll. He posted about taking someones blind on state land and getting into an argument saying its his right to sit on the guys stuff. None of which happened. Report his posts, he's just here to stir the pot and distract the posts




PalookaJoe said:


> Sounded for a while like you were getting close to a positive I.D. on these "scumbags" and "thieves". Yearning for an update.... Or have you found out what I felt all along... the pictured "perps" were guilty of nothing at all.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> Sounded for a while like you were getting close to a positive I.D. on these "scumbags" and "thieves". Yearning for an update.... Or have you found out what I felt all along... the pictured "perps" were guilty of nothing at all.


Listen Tool, there's no state land in Genesee county. 

What part of that don't you get?

Today I toured my property via tractor and cut 2 pair of boot tracks traveling all over my place. I wished I could have caught them and let them know (nicely) that though they are innocent, they are aways from open hunting state land. 

Blowlooka Joe, do you know these guys too?


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

BlackRhino said:


> Listen Tool, *there's no state land in Genesee county. *
> 
> What part of that don't you get?
> 
> ...


That's not true.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

IceHog said:


> That's not true.


Any chance that you are thinking of HAP land or County/City Parks ?

L & O


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

IceHog said:


> That's not true.


Whattya talking about? I know the area and I repeat....

THERE IS NO STATE LAND. THERE IS NO HAP LAND.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Any chance that you are thinking of HAP land or County/City Parks ?
> 
> L & O


L&O, don't know what that guy is thinking ...none of either in that area.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

BlackRhino said:


> L&O, don't know what that guy is thinking ...none of either in that area.


He must be referencing this...










Would not suprise me if palooka joe hunts it.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> Any chance that you are thinking of HAP land or County/City Parks ?
> 
> L & O



Yes, that's it. 

http://www.midnr.com/FLW/LandsOpen-Hunting/Hunting_Land_genesee_COUNTY.pdf

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/DNR_HAP_lands_list_439893_7.pdf


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

It's still a work in progress.... hasn't died down at all yet.... I'm actually waiting for an update from the person who took over the investigation :coolgleam


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

IceHog said:


> Yes, that's it.
> 
> http://www.midnr.com/FLW/LandsOpen-Hunting/Hunting_Land_genesee_COUNTY.pdf
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/DNR_HAP_lands_list_439893_7.pdf


OK I got your redundant point. However there is no HAP or Richfield park in the vicinity. 

Are you supporting this dick palooka Joe?? Look up a few of his latest posts....deer anus in Tue gas tank, deer genitals all over his car, etc. The only genital involved with Hus story is him.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

BlackRhino said:


> OK I got your redundant point. However there is no HAP or Richfield park in the vicinity.
> 
> Are you supporting this dick palooka Joe?? Look up a few of his latest posts....deer anus in Tue gas tank, deer genitals all over his car, etc. The only genital involved with Hus story is him.


You need to relax bud. Not sure how my post would ever make you think that I support anyone


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

No relax, not mad at you at all. Just saying that for anyone to infer that there is public access around here is ridiculous. Especially when one doesn't know what area this person is in. That's all, no need to relax, people need to know the facts before putting fingers to keyboard with their facts or opinions.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

The real issue here is that ******* trespassers not only trespassed but attempted to steal private property. Theres not much more that gets to me in the hunting world than this. We pay taxes, buy equipment , plant, habitat, etc. for losers to decide to call it their own when they want. 
Then when a guy gripes about this happening to him/them, there's a certain group of people on this site that somehow can turn it around in the trespassers innocent favor. Its ridiculous.

If there any rebuttals to this kind of mentality, please check out Jim Brauker's (sp) bioactive)) misfortune. Too many "registered" posters denigrated Jim and his actions while purportedly supporting thieves.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> Sounded for a while like you were getting close to a positive I.D. on these "scumbags" and "thieves". Yearning for an update.... Or have you found out what I felt all along... the pictured "perps" were guilty of nothing at all.



Like we would believe a person who is a poacher such as yourself.


----------



## spankin eyes 2 (Dec 31, 2010)

Enough said!!!


----------

